# Jager Grips?



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Since I saw that closed thread about "jager grips", and I'm scratching my head about it. What is the difference between a Jager grip vs., the standard grips they ship with risers, and what is the benefits between the two?


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

Custom grips by and large fit better than factory grips. 
Not necessarily more comfortably, but better for the form. 
For instance, the Jager BEST grips promote the Kisik Lee style angle and position of bow hand contact with that grip better (for that style) than the factory grips do - in theory, at least. 
A lot of people just use plumber's putty or similar to modify their grips to their individual tastes - or they go to someone like Paul to do it for them.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

their is no comparison the custom grip is better


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The difference isn't obvious (often) to the beginning archer, who generally want to grip the bow like a pistol, with the bow hand knucles vertical. I can only guess this is why the bow manufacturers continue to send their risers out with the grips on them that they have. As an archer learns more, gets coaching, etc., they learn to grip the bow properly, with the bow hand knuckles at roughly a 45 degree angle, and with the pressure point at the base of the thumb. A custom grip, shaped accordingly, will provide more consistent contact and pressure points than any factory grip I've ever seen. 

That is the reason that most top archers will be seen shooting a Jager, Loesch or a hand-modified factory grip, rather than anything just off the shelf. 

Can you shoot well with a factory grip? Of course. But IMO its not as easy as it is with a grip that has a more appropriate geometry for the hand in the position I describe.

After learning about shaping grips for students from coach Lee, along with many other coaches who attended his first seminars, I thought to myself, "this is ridiculous that we need to do this for every student. Why can't we just purchase a grip that already starts in the right shape?" So I set out to make one that met the criteria we were taught, shot it for a while, then found a grip manufacturer (Paul) that would produce it. That's basically how his "BEST Style" (his name, not mine) grips came about. 

When folks started asking for lower versions than the original "BEST Style" grip, Paul and I started working on one that was lower but still retained the proper geometry, and pressure points. Not as easy as it sounds!

Anyway, an archer can do pretty well with a stock Hoyt Avalon or Hoyt Ortho or Ergo or W&W grip. Some of the others are just horrible (I won't name names) and need to be immediately modified just to be of any use at all. Of all of those factory grips, I think the Hoyt Ergo is pretty good. However, it's kind of ironic how it's shape is awfully close to Paul Jager's modified "BEST style" grips. But having said that, a well-designed grip is going to look a lot like another well-designed grip. Case in point: The new Hoyt "Formula" grips look conspicuously like James Loesch's famous wood grips that archers like Butch Johnson and Jenny Nichols have been using for years. 

So, as grips evolve, there is a good chance that many of them will start to look alike, since the proper grip shape for a modern competitive recurve doesn't have a whole lot of room for interpretation.

John


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

did they make a custom grip for 2003 hoyt cuz I want to hold at a 45 degree but will not paper tune this way IE BAD broadhead flight

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FWIW, when I bowhunt I grip the bow with slightly more vertical knuckes and grip the bow lightly with my fingers. I don't use a sling when bowhunting. 

Tune the way you intend to shoot. If you're getting bad broadhead flight, it's because you're bow and arrows need to be tuned.

Paul has made grips for just about every bow out there.

John


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Paper tuning does not work very well for recurve/fingers. If you place the paper where the node is, it will look clean. If is in front or back of that point, it won't. It takes a couple of yards (and bending cycles) for the arrow to stabilize and stop bending horizontally, even on a well-tuned setup, so paper tuning is not very useful. (Check slo mo video of the Olympic shooters).


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> FWIW, when I bowhunt I grip the bow with slightly more vertical knuckes and grip the bow lightly with my fingers. I don't use a sling when bowhunting.
> 
> Tune the way you intend to shoot. If you're getting bad broadhead flight, it's because you're bow and arrows need to be tuned.
> 
> ...


soon as i shoot vertical knuckles the broadheads tune great

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Then just shoot your hunting bow that way and don't worry about it. You can learn to go back and forth between the two. I have.

John


----------



## brunolopes (Mar 8, 2011)

And what would be the difference between the "BEST Style" and the "BEST Style 2.0" grips that he has?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

2.0 grips feature a scalloped lower left edge (for a RH archer) where the bone at the heel of the hand can sit, as a reference. It offers more consistency and comfort for many archers. I shot the prototypes, and immediately saw that although it looks different, it works quite well. It also allows for a little more flexibility in the angle of the knuckles on the bowhand. 

John


----------



## brunolopes (Mar 8, 2011)

limwalker, thanks for the explanation

Now, what would you recommend for someone who is a beginner shooter (a little over 1 year shooting, but only about once a week) and has always used the INNO CXT grip.... you think I should try first the BEST or BEST 2.0?
I would have to order one, I don't know anyone that has one so I can try it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

For a beginner? Just keep shooting your Inno grip. That's one of the better factory grips out there. But, to be certain, I'd have to see you shoot, watch you grip the bow, and see how you release your bow hand.

John


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> Of all of those factory grips, I think the Hoyt Ergo is pretty good. However, it's kind of ironic how it's shape is awfully close to Paul Jager's modified "BEST style" grips.


Having designed the Ergo grip in 2004, I find your statement amusing.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> Having designed the Ergo grip in 2004, I find your statement amusing.


George, I'm sure you find a lot of things "amusing." 

Never said Paul's grips were first, but rather how common it is to find similar geometries on "good" grips. Consider it a compliment George. The Ergo is one of the few stock grips I think people can use successfully without modification. Good job on the design.

John.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I looked at his sight for Samick risers and they only list Masters and Xenotech but not the Athlete model. I wonder if using his grip would still work with the Athlete.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

TwilightSea said:


> I looked at his sight for Samick risers and they only list Masters and Xenotech but not the Athlete model. I wonder if using his grip would still work with the Athlete.


They don't do a jager grip for the Athlete riser.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I haven't confirmed this, but I would find it surprising if the same grip for one Samick riser doesn't fit all Samick risers.

John


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I haven't confirmed this, but I would find it surprising if the same grip for one Samick riser doesn't fit all Samick risers.
> 
> John



From what I understand ( I use an athlete) the Masters grip mount is the same as the athlete. I ordered a masters grip to shape, will confirm when mounted.


----------



## murderarrow (Jul 13, 2012)

I have an athlete riser, the grip was broken. It was a big problem fit another grip (hoyt, w and W). Lancaster offered to me have the grip in 3 weeks for $25usd. Finally i can fit a win and win xpert grip to the athlete. If masters fit to athlete please post it!


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Will do. Just ordered from K1, Fred says they are the same grip so Ill let you know. My current one is fine, but I wanted a spare to build up.


----------



## Jean-M'arc (Oct 10, 2012)

DWAA Archer said:


> They don't do a jager grip for the Athlete riser.


Jager site does not mention all the grips available. I have an Athlete riser with a low wrist Best style Jager grip on it, fits like a glove!


----------



## Jean-M'arc (Oct 10, 2012)

Unfortunately the Master riser grip and Athlete riser grip are not interchangeable.


----------



## KenYeoh (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking to buy an inno Best 2.0 LH grip. On K1 it does not say whether they are best 1.0 or 2.0 models. Anyone know where to find it?


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Jean-M'arc said:


> Jager site does not mention all the grips available. I have an Athlete riser with a low wrist Best style Jager grip on it, fits like a glove!


Unfortunately Jager grips are not currently available for order right now, At least per the notice on the website splash page.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Ive heard from a little birdie that they will be opening once again very soon! I hope that birdie is not telling stories? I absolutly LOVE my Best 2.0... I mean LOVE IT!


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Jean-M'arc said:


> Unfortunately the Master riser grip and Athlete riser grip are not interchangeable.


Right you are, sadly. 

Fred's Samick Rep gave him bad intel. Tried it, no bueno.

Bummer. 


Anyone know where to pick up Samick athlete grips? 

I'm glad to hear Jäger may be gearing up again.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I just listed two Jaeger grips in the classifieds for any interested.


----------



## Jean-M'arc (Oct 10, 2012)

MickeyBisco said:


> Right you are, sadly.
> 
> Fred's Samick Rep gave him bad intel. Tried it, no bueno.
> 
> ...


I am afraid you will have to wait for Paul Jager return. When I ordered a Best grip for an Athlete riser, admittedly 3 years ago, he told me that he had only one model (low wirst) and mainly for the asian market where this riser seems to be very popular. I would be surprised if any archery would have them in stock... beside Jager Archery. I hope he will be offering a Best 2.0 version of it as well!


----------



## recurve22 (Mar 23, 2013)

I want to get a jäger best grip, but I have a cartel fantom(which is not listed as one of the grips he makes). Does anybody know if the way the grip attaches to the riser is similar enough to another brand of riser that I could order that type of grip and have it work on my fantom?


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

recurve22 said:


> I want to get a jäger best grip, but I have a cartel fantom(which is not listed as one of the grips he makes). Does anybody know if the way the grip attaches to the riser is similar enough to another brand of riser that I could order that type of grip and have it work on my fantom?


Even though this question is almost a year old, I have the answer now. Yes. There is a Jager grip available for the Cartel Fantom riser. BEST 2.0 version only. I'm considering ordering one because the stock grip is very unfomfortable to me. (The grip on my "old" Samick Polaris feels better.)


----------

